

A New Proposed Calendar System - tylerdyrden
http://verbaveritas.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-proposed-calendar-system.html

======
mooism2
As the Wikipedia page linked to by the article points out, "over long periods
of time a calendar based on the sidereal year will drift out of sync with the
seasons at the rate of about one day every 72 years."

Even more annoyingly for fans of modernist rationalist calendars, the length
of the tropical year varies depending on how you measure it (from one vernal
equinox to the next? or from one autumnal equinox to the next?). More long
term, the Earth's rotation is slowing even without the aid of government
support.

(Yes, I realise the article is a satire, but the challenges are greater than
those it refers to.)

